# OBS 0.63b test 3



## Jim (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey everybody.  Yes, despite the ongoing rewrite we're still updating the original version.  If you have time, please test out these new features.  Please leave feedback and let us know how it's working.

*NOTE: Auto-updater is disabled in test versions!*

*Download here*

0.63b Test 3:

 Fix potential crashes with replay buffers (Palana)
 Add application compatibility manifest to prevent OBS from running on unsupported revisions of windows (R1CH)
 Disable QSV encoder settings if QSV isn't selected as encoder (Palana)
 Recording button now has an option to use standard recording, replay buffer, or both at the same time (Palana)
 Fix potential github gist API issue (R1CH)
 Add 'import' button to the global sources dialog to allow importing of global sources from other scene files (Glought)

0.63b Test 2:

 Add a replay buffer feature that allows you to save video files of the last [x] number of seconds (Palana)
 Add option in uninstaller to remove all saved settings and plugins (R1CH)
 Remove justin.tv references (R1CH)
 Fix potential crash with D3D8 capture (R1CH)
 Improve game capture hooking (R1CH)
 Preserve game capture target even if it isn't running (R1CH)
 Fix a crash in audio settings if no devices are present (R1CH)
 Fix a crash if removing global sources with no scenes (R1CH)
 Fix issues with some unicode characters not displaying correctly (Jim)
 Streamline hotkey handling by adding a dedicated hotkey panel in settings (Palana)
 Make a number of improvements to quicksync encoder (Palana)
 Fix bug where the log menu wouldn't display things correctly (Palana)
 Fix other various random minor bugs and potential issues (R1CH)
 Check for XInput support in the installer (R1CH)
 Remove help file, replace with online help which is more up-to-date (jack0r)
 Move "show log window" to help menu (jack0r)
 Fix keyboard tab order of all controls in the properties/settings windows (jack0r)

0.63b Test 1:

Added DirectX 8 and DirectDraw capture to game capture (bl00drav3n)
Added scene collections feature (ability to change between different sets of scenes, accessible via the 'scene collection' menu) (Glought)
Made it so game capture hotkey will remember as well as save the window it was last assigned to capture to, and always attempt to re-hook it again (Jim)
Updated x264 to fix a crash that was occurring due to its version (R1CH)
Fixed some freezes that could happen when stopping stream (R1CH)
Fix issue where game capture would stop capturing certain games such as league of legends after the game goes back to lobby (Jim)
Remember 1:1 preview state on restart (Jim)
Fix issues with BF4 and borderless windowed mode (Jim)


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 2, 2014)

Upon trying to rename the main scene collection. It makes a new section called "scenes" with the scene, "scene" in it that I can't seem to delete. Also, it'd be pretty neat to be able to copy scenes from scene collection to scene collection.


----------



## Vaughn Whiskey (Aug 5, 2014)

ball2hi said:


> Upon trying to rename the main scene collection. It makes a new section called "scenes" with the scene, "scene" in it that I can't seem to delete. Also, it'd be pretty neat to be able to copy scenes from scene collection to scene collection.


i am assuming "scene" is the default starter point and for "copy scenes from scene collection to scene collection" duplicate and export that does this.


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, if you have two scene collections and want to get a Source from A to B there is no current way to do this.
The duplicate function will "copy" the whole current active scene collection to a new collection while the export function will save the current active scene collection to a file.


----------



## kalmarin (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a heads up, the 
"Read the changes in this test version." 
and
"Forum thread / Feedback"
at the download page link to the old 0.62b test 1 feedback thread and github page.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2014)

Argh, thank you for pointing it out, kalmarin.  Fixed.


----------



## NuDood (Aug 9, 2014)

Just a question, any news on the gradual desyncs with capture devices such as the LGP, Elgato, etc.?


----------



## Isegrim (Aug 9, 2014)

NuDood said:


> Just a question, any news on the gradual desyncs with capture devices such as the LGP, Elgato, etc.?


Using the lgp lite with this version of obs, i don't have any desyncs at all.


----------



## Vaughn Whiskey (Aug 11, 2014)

had a issue last 2 days where muting doesn't work.

here is a gif


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2014)

Vaughn Wiskey - that's actually not a bug, but a design flaw.  Your elgato does not get muted unless you go in to its properties and mute it there.  It's a major design flaw that requires a proper mixer, which we added in the rewrite, but the rewrite is still some time away.


----------



## Vaughn Whiskey (Aug 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> Vaughn Wiskey - that's actually not a bug, but a design flaw.  Your elgato does not get muted unless you go in to its properties and mute it there.  It's a major design flaw that requires a proper mixer, which we added in the rewrite, but the rewrite is still some time away.


wow, I never noticed that before... thanks Jim... is this with every capture device? or just ElGato?


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2014)

Any capture device.  Hence design flaw of OBS itself.


----------



## Vaughn Whiskey (Aug 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> Any capture device.  Hence design flaw of OBS itself.


good to know, thank you sir.


----------



## Joe33345 (Aug 15, 2014)

0.63b Test 2 is being flagged as malware by my Avast every time I open it :-(

EDIT: All previous versions of OBS are not flagged by Avast. All I'm saying. lol


----------



## paibox (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay? It's an "uncommon file", most bad antivirus will do stuff like this. We can't do anything about it.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh.  Why A/V, why.  Which file?


----------



## josecitox (Aug 16, 2014)

The replay feature is awesome, i just tried it with Quicksync and it works wonderfully. Gotta try a better custom setting to get even better quality.

Here´s a one minute sample i just recorded playing BF4, i forgot to mute my mic tho, sorry for the humming noise.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhASZjLUnvQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AlderaaN (Aug 16, 2014)

*Hello guys, thanks for your ongoing updates with the original OBS!*

A request please, regarding Translations:
When the time finally comes for a public (Beta or otherwise) update, please consider scraping all the latest translations into the build that gets released.

It's rewarding to see all the hard work that's being put into the translations (and also helps iron out syntax issues) just by making sure that every public release (Beta or otherwise) gets the proper attention it deserves in the translation department.

Also, seeing as releases are becoming pretty far and in between these days (and for good reasons), makes this whole matter even more important, IMO.

EDIT:
To put things in perspective, v0.63b Test 2 has just the English and Dutch translations up to snuff.
The rest is at least 2 months old.


Regards,
//Subscribed to thread.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't worry, I *won't neglect it like I did that one time.  I will update translations before even thinking about making the full release.

edit: typo


----------



## AlderaaN (Aug 16, 2014)

Jim said:


> Don't worry, I don't mess up like I did that one time.  I will update translations before even thinking about making the full release.


*Thanks, Jim!*

One more question please, regarding the Hebrew RTL menu mirroring that Palana was working on back in the day.

Alignment for Broadcast Settings menu got all messed up with v0.63b Test 2, like so:





Could it please be fixed for the next Test release?


Regards,


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2014)

Woa, that looks funky.  I'll relay it.  Oh yea, I also need to add right-to-left support in OBS2 as well..  argh


----------



## AlderaaN (Aug 16, 2014)

Jim said:


> Woa, that looks funky.  I'll relay it.  Oh yea, I also need to add right-to-left support in OBS2 as well..  argh


*Sweet. Thank you!*

Regarding OBS2 and RTL support:
Feel free to reach out should you require some ideas from a design standpoint (such as Text/Elements placement across the UI, etc)*.*


----------



## Quadstrike (Aug 16, 2014)

random crash while using the replay feature, told it to allow half an hour of 15000kb/s footage and it ended up crashing around the 2.6 gig range, didn't catch it as obs closed, i've got a crashlog attached, i really look forward to this feature!


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2014)

Quadstrike - I'm guessing this is an out-of-memory scenario?  half an hour of 15000 bitrate is quite a large amount of data.

It stores it all in memory right now I believe.


----------



## paibox (Aug 16, 2014)

Why on earth would you need half an hour of replay buffer, anyway? Similar to NVIDIA's Shadowplay thing, It's designed for capturing short "highlights" after they happen, so for instance if you unexpectedly get killed by squirrels in Doom 3, you can press the hotkey and save the X minute clip to post to YouTube or whatever.


----------



## koala (Aug 16, 2014)

The replay buffer thing is really cool. But.. (there is always a but, sorry) I would like to use it like this:

- continue recording to file seamlessly after I saved the buffer. This is used when I detect that I should have started recording in the first place. For example if I say to myself: "This dungeon run turns out really cool, let's record it". Currently, I would safe the replay buffer to save the missed dungeon start, reconfigure OBS to use File Output Mode and start a regular recording. This is not seamless, losing some seconds of video, and I would need to reconfigure OBS on the fly (and reconfigure back after we finish our dungeon run). It would also be ok if the buffer is saved to one file and the life recording to a second file - combining the two to one seamless session with a video editing software is easy. The point is the reconfiguration of OBS and the missed seconds. It may also be that the highlight I want to record by saving the buffer is not over yet, and I don't know when it will end.

- start recording to file directly, not using the replay buffer. Currently, I have to go into the configuration and change the output mode from replay buffer to normal every time I know I want to record a gaming session. And change it back if I only want to record to the replay buffer. Two hotkeys would be nice: One for start recording to file, and one for start recording to the buffer. Currently, I could do the change by using 2 profiles, but that would duplicate all the settings in the profile only for the output file setting.

- only saving the replay buffer to disk without starting a recording session, the currently implemented feature, is still a valid use case, of course.

I also had 2 crashes. They happened when I pressed the start and stop recording to replay buffer hotkey and the save replay buffer hotkey quickly in some combination. I cannot reproduce the exact sequence, unfortunately.


----------



## Quadstrike (Aug 17, 2014)

paibox said:


> Why on earth would you need half an hour of replay buffer, anyway? Similar to NVIDIA's Shadowplay thing, It's designed for capturing short "highlights" after they happen, so for instance if you unexpectedly get killed by squirrels in Doom 3, you can press the hotkey and save the X minute clip to post to YouTube or whatever.


i'm testing it, and maybe i pick a game that a whole round went well, i don't believe the issue should be how long i wish to save, especially since 4k would eat the same space faster with less time, or a bigger bitrate

the possibility the replay buffer makes can assist with sifting through footage from recording at all times, i may have a whole adventure in gmod or something, should still be able to

*new crash report btw, same deal, i have 16gigs, 4 sticks of 4 gig, 2 1600 and 2 1333, i have been having a bluescreen or 2 that may be caused by them (may be avast though) but i wanted to still report this even if this isn't the cause, it runs fine usually, this issue seems to be different in this log*


----------



## Quadstrike (Aug 17, 2014)

Jim said:


> Quadstrike - I'm guessing this is an out-of-memory scenario?  half an hour of 15000 bitrate is quite a large amount of data.
> 
> It stores it all in memory right now I believe.


and yes it does store in memory atm, and please don't change that! again, as i just stated in last post, i have 16 gigs in a kinda goofy config atm, but doesn't seem to be the issue, new report aswell in it


----------



## IAAMRadio (Aug 17, 2014)

Recall if you have, "save to file" checked in the broadcast settings, the minute you start streaming OBS auto records vice letting you start and stop it on your own.  Yes you can stop it on the main screen but it sure would be nice if we simply could start it on our own vice OBS doing it for you based on the above box check.   I heard this was going to be changed in this version?

Also, video sources, you can't pitch/angle the sources boxes. Example:  I have three cams, I would love to show all three say one in the middle with one on each side slightly pitched inward toward the center cam source.  The video sources boxes also don't really allow the user to control the shape and size, if I expand the box then all four sides expand vice allowing me to push in one side without having any adjustments made to the other sides.  Actually I just realized any source box is fixed expand and contract you can't adjust without an equal adjustment taking place on the other sides.

Do love OBS but would love to see a few more enhancements like the above.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 17, 2014)

IAAMRadio said:


> Also, video sources, you can't pitch/angle the sources boxes. Example:  I have three cams, I would love to show all three say one in the middle with one on each side slightly pitched inward toward the center cam source.  The video sources boxes also don't really allow the user to control the shape and size, if I expand the box then all four sides expand vice allowing me to push in one side without having any adjustments made to the other sides.  Actually I just realized any source box is fixed expand and contract you can't adjust without an equal adjustment taking place on the other sides.



The pitching/angling won't ever come to the original OBS, but that is planned for OBS Multiplatform. As for simple things like ignoring aspect ratio, you can already do that in OBS by holding Shift while adjusting the border.


----------



## Quadstrike (Aug 17, 2014)

same deal, this time i looked and was only using 3.15 gigs, that's the estimated max for the buffer, so possibly when the buffer is full, and it starts erasing previous data, it may crash from the removing process, crashlog attached


----------



## IAAMRadio (Aug 17, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> The pitching/angling won't ever come to the original OBS, but that is planned for OBS Multiplatform. As for simple things like ignoring aspect ratio, you can already do that in OBS by holding Shift while adjusting the border.




Thanks for the Shift command that helps.  When is OBS Multi Platform due out?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 18, 2014)

It's already out for Mac and Linux, but those features aren't in it yet. No ETA on Windows version.


----------



## Secepatnyan (Aug 18, 2014)

I forgot my password to my account so I have to make a new one. :/ 

Anyhow, downloading this version prompts the following notification from my antivirus:


----------



## Sapiens (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a false positive, just ignore it or whitelist it in your antivirus software.


----------



## koala (Aug 18, 2014)

With test2, Guild Wars 2 crashes in GraphicsCaptureHook.dll if I stop recording in OBS and exit Guild Wars 2. Not fatal, but some kind of error. On older OBS versions, Guild Wars 2 crashed on exit only if an active recording was still running.

Steps:
- start OBS (non-administrator)
- start Guild Wars 2 (non-administrator)
- record something from Guild Wars 2
- stop recording
- no preview in OBS is active
- exit Guild Wars 2 by closing the window (normal procedure)
- Guild Wars 2 displays a crash message while it is terminating

I have no log from OBS, since the crash happens while OBS is inactive. I have crash logs from Guild Wars 2, however. Since the crash happened in a OBS DLL, it might be of some use, since there are registers, stack and memory dumps present. In the attached log, 2 crashes are recorded but 3 entries. The last 2 entries were generated for the same crash. In 2 of the entries, GraphicsCaptureHook.dll is mentioned as module where the crash happened. Guild Wars 2 itself has no such DLL.


----------



## DerekM (Aug 18, 2014)

hi all. Just wondering how good a build version 0.63b is at when its likely to be promoted to the next stable version? Anyone a feeling for when it might be released? Thanks.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, issues are still being encountered with the test versions, so we don't want to make a release that will cause problems for people. Getting flagged as a virus by terrible AV programs certainly doesn't help. We generally don't give out ETAs for releases.


----------



## koala (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a problem with displaying the check mark of the current profile in the "Profile" menu:

I have a profile "Lokale Aufzeichnung 1920x1080" and and a profile "Lokale Aufzeichnung". If my current profile is "Lokale Aufzeichnung 1920x1080", and I change it to "Lokale Aufzeichnung", the new profile is loaded correctly, but the check mark in the menu is still on "Lokale Aufzeichnung 1920x1080".
If I select a third profile with a totally different name, the check mark is moved to the third profile. If I now change the profile to "Lokale Aufzeichnung", the check mark is correctly set on "Lokale Aufzeichnung".
This all seems to happen if the start of a profile name is the complete name of another profile, and you change from the other profile to that profile.
My menu:


----------



## DerekM (Aug 19, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Well, issues are still being encountered with the test versions, so we don't want to make a release that will cause problems for people. Getting flagged as a virus by terrible AV programs certainly doesn't help. We generally don't give out ETAs for releases.



Understood of course. Thanks.


----------



## obsisgreat (Aug 19, 2014)

Gamecapture for DX8, nice!

I tried it and I seem to have issues. Im on Windows 7. Before gamecapture was available, I used to stream Warcraft3 in window mode with aero enabled since it helped very much with FPS. I was able to stream 1920x1080 downscaled to 1280x720 with 30FPS without problems. In game, I got the usual 60fps without any hiccups.

With gamecapture however, FPS in game seem to be somewhat fixed at 30 with occassional jumps to around 40. Whatever I do, it never falls below 30 and CPU/GPU usage is way below 100%, so that should not be the problem. When using gamecapture, I run the game in fullscreen mode, 1920x1080 with aero disabled. vsync came to mind and although I could not imagine how it could interfere, I made sure its disabled.

Id be happy to provide further information/logs if needed. Also if I did something wrong, please enlighten me. :)

Keep up the good work. As my nick says, OBS is great!


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2014)

obsisgreat - The DX8 capture isn't as efficient as I'd like right now, mostly due to lack of tech in DX8.  It has to download the backbuffer instead of our favored method of interprocess texture sharing.  If you got WC3 working in windowed mode and have better performance with window capture, that's probably going to be a better option just because window capture somehow enables similar functionality.


----------



## obsisgreat (Aug 19, 2014)

Jim said:


> obsisgreat - The DX8 capture isn't as efficient as I'd like right now, mostly due to lack of tech in DX8.  It has to download the backbuffer instead of our favored method of interprocess texture sharing.  If you got WC3 working in windowed mode and have better performance with window capture, that's probably going to be a better option just because window capture somehow enables similar functionality.



Almost instant reply, you continue to amaze me. I was just curious since mere processing power doesnt seem to be the issue. Also the somewhat fixed 30fps looked more like a "bug" than a limitation due to insufficient computing power. Im fine with window capture but if such minor things could be improved/mitigated/whatever in the future it would only serve to make OBS even better. :) From your post I could not tell if this was an issue you can actually fix or if its out of your reach.

Anyhow. Thanks again and good luck with the rewrite. :)


----------



## achmetha (Aug 19, 2014)

@obsisgreat you can run WC3 in opengl mode. I personally haven't tested it, but it may be worth a look if you'd prefer game capture mode. 
	
	
    



```
"C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Warcraft III.exe" -opengl
```

Create a shortcut to the .exe and add -opengl at the end of the target. Hopefully that helps ya.


----------



## obsisgreat (Aug 19, 2014)

achmetha said:


> @obsisgreat you can run WC3 in opengl mode.



Yep, I knew that. But it somewhat escaped me, that OBS actually supports gamecapture for OpenGL. Gave it a quick try and it works! Can´t say for sure, but I feel window capture with aero is a little smoother and more stable when it comes to in game FPS. With gamecapture, the framerate drops a little bit when there is lots of action on the screen. Still absolutely playable though. But at least, there is no strange 30 FPS cap like with dx8.

Nice, I´ll keep an eye on the developement.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2014)

Just updated to test 3.  Check it out.


----------



## XeiZ (Aug 22, 2014)

When i use more than 1800s of replay buffer the memory display drops back to 5 mb.

Also when i switch between 2 profiles, it changes the settings accordingly but when i go back to the general tab it still shows the old profile as active, same with the profiles menu in the main gui.
After restarting obs it switches back to the original profile instead of the last active one.


----------



## Xstersia (Aug 22, 2014)

How do you unfade quick sync encoder? I have quick sync checked under encoding


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmm, I cannot reproduce the profile problem @XeiZ ;(
The buffer gets reset to 1 if you enter a value above 1800, thats why it resets the mb value. (As far as I could see)

@Xstersia the QuickSync problem should be fixed in the next test/release, palana already commited a fix, thanks for reporting!


----------



## Secepatnyan (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmm, I can't seem to be able to start the replay buffer.

File paths are set correctly. Replay buffer is enabled and rendering however no files are produced.

Oh and, my antivirus didn't get set off with test3. :D


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 22, 2014)

@Secepatnyan dont forget to set the Save Replay Buffer Hotkey and use it. It is designed similar to these Shadowplay/Raptr functions. The Buffer always holds the last X seconds you set, but as soon as you press the button, these get saved to your harddisk.
So you press the Save Replay Buffer Hotkey for example after a great headshot, and the headshot will be saved to disk. While the replay buffer keeps going on and waits for you to press the button again.


----------



## XeiZ (Aug 22, 2014)

About the replay buffer stuff, i talked with palana on irc yesterday and he made changes to it already. It will set it down to 1800 if you enter a higher number now to avoid confusion and he fixed the tooltip.

As for the profile stuff, i forgot to mention im running the test version with -portable, MAYBE that has something to do with it. Otherwise im not sure, 32bit and 64bit do that and i just tried test2 again which also does that. I wouldnt know how to reproduce it myself, it just does this 100% of the time for me.

edit: just tested without -portable, that seems to work. I also made a new copy with -portable without any profiles and it starts with the box being empty, not even selecting the untitled profile. Maybe test if you experience the same with portable mode.

edit2: nope... tried with another person and its fine for him too, what the heck*...


----------



## koala (Aug 22, 2014)

The more options to record to buffer/file/both are great. I also wasn't able to provoke a crash by smashing the recording hotkeys in quick random order any more.Thanks!
Much appreciated is the time/date macro feature for the filename.
The problem with the profile menu is not fixed in test 3.


----------



## Xstersia (Aug 23, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> Hmm, I cannot reproduce the profile problem @XeiZ ;(
> The buffer gets reset to 1 if you enter a value above 1800, thats why it resets the mb value. (As far as I could see)
> 
> @Xstersia the QuickSync problem should be fixed in the next test/release, palana already commited a fix, thanks for reporting!



Np your welcome for the report if anyone else has this problem where quick sync encoder is faded out when going to quick sync encoder go to: %appdata%/roaming/OBS/profiles and click on your profiles name and add the following:

UseCustomParams=1

*Like this:*
[QSV (Advanced)]
BufferSizeInKB=0
MaxKbps=0
TargetKbps=1000
UseCustomParams=1

Save and check quick sync box under encoding then go to quick sync encoder.


----------



## R1CH (Aug 24, 2014)

For those of you experiencing the config issues (settings not saving), do you have .tmp files lying around next to your .ini or .xconfig files in %APPDATA%\OBS?


----------



## Secepatnyan (Aug 24, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> @Secepatnyan dont forget to set the Save Replay Buffer Hotkey and use it. It is designed similar to these Shadowplay/Raptr functions. The Buffer always holds the last X seconds you set, but as soon as you press the button, these get saved to your harddisk.
> So you press the Save Replay Buffer Hotkey for example after a great headshot, and the headshot will be saved to disk. While the replay buffer keeps going on and waits for you to press the button again.


Thanks -- I'll try that when I have the time to download it again -- I put it in my dropbox and the antivirus on my other computer deleted it off all my computers.


----------



## koala (Aug 24, 2014)

No .tmp file here, but on my system the <profilename>.ini files are infested with duplicated and tripled BOM's at the start. I never edited the files manually, OBS is the only program that touched the config files.

An example:


```
View: C:\...aming\OBS\profiles\Lokale Aufzeichnung 1920x1080.ini UTF-8  38.02%
00000000 EF BB BF EF │ BB BF EF BB │ BF EF BB BF │ EF BB BF EF  ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï
00000010 BB BF EF BB │ BF EF BB BF │ EF BB BF EF │ BB BF EF BB  »¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»
00000020 BF EF BB BF │ EF BB BF EF │ BB BF EF BB │ BF EF BB BF  ¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿
00000030 EF BB BF EF │ BB BF EF BB │ BF EF BB BF │ EF BB BF EF  ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï
00000040 BB BF EF BB │ BF EF BB BF │ EF BB BF EF │ BB BF EF BB  »¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»¿ï»
00000050 BF 0D 0A 0D │ 0A 0D 0A 0D │ 0A 5B 41 75 │ 64 69 6F 5D  ¿♪◙♪◙♪◙♪◙[Audio]
00000060 0D 0A 4D 69 │ 63 54 69 6D │ 65 4F 66 66 │ 73 65 74 3D  ♪◙MicTimeOffset=
00000070 30 0D 0A 4D │ 69 63 42 6F │ 6F 73 74 4D │ 75 6C 74 69  0♪◙MicBoostMulti
00000080 70 6C 65 3D │ 32 0D 0A 46 │ 6F 72 63 65 │ 4D 69 63 4D  ple=2♪◙ForceMicM
00000090 6F 6E 6F 3D │ 30 0D 0A 4D │ 75 74 65 44 │ 65 73 6B 74  ono=0♪◙MuteDeskt
000000A0 6F 70 48 6F │ 74 6B 65 79 │ 3D 30 0D 0A │ 4D 75 74 65  opHotkey=0♪◙Mute
000000B0 4D 69 63 48 │ 6F 74 6B 65 │ 79 3D 30 0D │ 0A 50 75 73  MicHotkey=0♪◙Pus
000000C0 68 54 6F 54 │ 61 6C 6B 44 │ 65 6C 61 79 │ 3D 32 30 30  hToTalkDelay=200
...
```


----------



## R1CH (Aug 24, 2014)

While that's obviously not good, it doesn't appear to affect the files saving or loading. I'll get it fixed, but I'm still curious what's causing this config problem for other people.


----------



## R1CH (Aug 25, 2014)

The BOM thing is unrelated to the config saving changes, it was caused by the switch to using Windows unicode conversion functions. Is anyone able to consistently replicate the config saving issue?


----------



## XeiZ (Aug 25, 2014)

yea i can break and repair profiles relatively consistently just using the obs gui. Also i have no weird symbols or temp files.
Im testing with -portable though. Still happens with %appdata% folders too though so it shouldnt matter.

All i have to do is create profiles and it has a chance to break another profile. If it doesnt break something i can restart obs and it breaks one. To repair it i create ANOTHER profile and there is a chance the broken one starts working again. Its very weird to explain.


----------



## kryteris (Aug 25, 2014)

I just updated to build 3, from 1. The patch note: "Disable QSV encoder settings if QSV isn't selected as encoder " -- I have an issue with this. I cannot click the check box, or enable these settings and I have QSV selected as the active encoder.


----------



## Xstersia (Aug 25, 2014)

kryteris said:


> I just updated to build 3, from 1. The patch note: "Disable QSV encoder settings if QSV isn't selected as encoder " -- I have an issue with this. I cannot click the check box, or enable these settings and I have QSV selected as the active encoder.



Your talking about Quick Sync Encoder section being faded out? if so try this.



Xstersia said:


> Quick sync encoder section is faded out when going to quick sync encoder go to: %appdata%/roaming/OBS/profiles and click on your profiles name and add the following:
> 
> UseCustomParams=1
> 
> ...


----------



## NotMeAgain (Aug 26, 2014)

Within the NVENC_Export plugin for Premiere Pro, I'm able to adjust many settings to get exactly the result I'm looking for.
The NVENC plugin for OBS just has static presets.

Is there in the pipeline similar configurability for NVENC as those options recently introduced for QSV?


----------



## Boildown (Aug 26, 2014)

NotMeAgain said:


> Within the NVENC_Export plugin for Premiere Pro, I'm able to adjust many settings to get exactly the result I'm looking for.
> The NVENC plugin for OBS just has static presets.
> 
> Is there in the pipeline similar configurability for NVENC as those options recently introduced for QSV?



As I recall from the NVEnc feedback thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/nvenc-feedback-thread.10234 there was a way to custom configure the NVEnc encoder with one of the text files it writes / accesses.  In the end I didn't bother with it because it was better to just run a fast-enough preset and throw bitrate at it, so I don't know if it actually works.


----------



## LoopesSPT (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, here are my problems with all 3 test versions:

All of them, the anti-hack solution doesn't work, the anti-hacking tools detect obs as a hack even when i select the capture as "Anti-cheat compatibility hooking", it only works in the stable version.

That is my only complaint because, with the test versions i can capture directx 8 and that is awesome because many of the games i play use it. The only problem is games like Metin2: Are DirectX 8 and use Anti-Cheat, so... it crashes my game because of it... for the rest it is fine it captures but crashes right away.

And the test version 3, doesn't detect Wrestling MPire Remix(and probably other MDickie games...)


----------



## NotMeAgain (Aug 27, 2014)

Boildown said:


> As I recall from the NVEnc feedback thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/nvenc-feedback-thread.10234 there was a way to custom configure the NVEnc encoder with one of the text files it writes / accesses.  In the end I didn't bother with it because it was better to just run a fast-enough preset and throw bitrate at it, so I don't know if it actually works.


Ah, now I have a place to look.

I know NVENC can produce pretty decent results above the standard presets - i've been using it to render my youtube vids for 3 months now and it's never produced shoddy output.

I'll have a fiddle and let you know.

Aim: To get NVENC looking as (subjectively) good as the x264 Medium preset.


----------



## Boildown (Aug 27, 2014)

NotMeAgain said:


> Aim: To get NVENC looking as (subjectively) good as the x264 Medium preset.



Hah... well, good luck.  Even if that's possible, there's no way the NVEnc chip that does the encoding will be capable of doing that in real time on a live stream bigger than a postage stamp, its just too slow (doesn't seem to be a requirement of yours, but I'm not aware of how to configure OBS to do non-live-stream encoding).  And it may help to ask BtbN how to configure NVEnc, as he's the one who contributed the code.


----------



## NotMeAgain (Aug 27, 2014)

Boildown said:


> Hah... well, good luck.  Even if that's possible, there's no way the NVEnc chip that does the encoding will be capable of doing that in real time on a live stream bigger than a postage stamp, its just too slow (doesn't seem to be a requirement of yours, but I'm not aware of how to configure OBS to do non-live-stream encoding).  And it may help to ask BtbN how to configure NVEnc, as he's the one who contributed the code.



Given up for today already.

Boosting any of the nvenc_conf options result in "taking to long" error messages and duplicated frames.

*sigh* i guess I'll have to put the 4790k through it's paces - i'd prefer not to purely for the heat and noise, but I want decent quality for the stream.

nvenc on the BD preset @ 2500*0*k bitrate looks stellar by the way, at 2500k it looks like streaming video from 2003.


----------



## Sapiens (Aug 27, 2014)

If you have a 4790K you absolutely should be using x264 for streaming anyway.  In general the only time you'd want to use Quick Sync or NVENC is when your CPU can't keep up with encoding, which should be pretty rare with that hardware.


----------



## AlderaaN (Aug 28, 2014)

Sapiens said:


> If you have a 4790K you absolutely should be using x264 for streaming anyway.  In general the only time you'd want to use Quick Sync or NVENC is when your CPU can't keep up with encoding, which should be pretty rare with that hardware.


Hello.

Regarding your recommendation, it really depends on the content one's streaming.

When streaming an all-bells-and-whistles 3D FPS such as ARMA3, BF4, Crysis 3... heck even an ARPG like Diablo 3 - one would benefit much more from Quick Sync (I haven't tried NVENC) over x264 in terms of performance.

When doing so, looking at it from a picture quality standpoint, the differences between x264 and Quick Sync are barely noticeable, if that.

The reason why one could get away with it is because we're not talking about "Video Reference" quality.
In most cases, the people who stream are doing so with a service which can't handle "high-enough" bit-rates properly, for whatever reason.
Twitch.tv comes to mind first (at least for now, who knows what kind of ramifications will the Amazon buyout bring to the table), when the content that's being streamed to it is anything above 4-4.5Mbit/sec.

When streaming gaming content on my rig that's *featured here*, the performance difference is noticeable so much, that I continue to stick by Quick Sync over x264 with any gaming content I stream.


Regards,


----------



## Sapiens (Aug 28, 2014)

So basically a long version of what I just said. :P  If you take an unreasonable performance hit with x264 (BF4 is certainly a good example of this, ArmA 3 less so), by all means switch to Quick Sync.  Hardware encoders should be a fallback, not a first choice.


----------



## AlderaaN (Aug 28, 2014)

Sapiens said:


> So basically a long version of what I just said.
> 
> Hardware encoders should be a fallback, not a first choice.


Hi,

No, that's not what I said and at the current state of online gaming streaming as I described here, I think that Hardware-based encoders present a noticeable performance gain but hardly (_if_ that) a noticeable quality loss.

That's why I think they (QSV at the very least. Can't speak for NVENC since I haven't tested it) should be the go-to encoding choice for streaming gaming sessions, at least until we see a true performance-leap in terms of raw *C*PU processing power.

Even when it comes to offline gaming sessions which I want to record every now and then, I still use *R1CH*'s CRF-based recommendation with great results but with a twist: I employ QSV instead of x264.
From there, if I do require to apply some compression in order to upload it somewhere in a timely manner, I simply pass it through HandBrake.
Yes, even after passing it through HandBrake it still saves plenty of upload time since I'm dealing with "raw" CRF18 1080p 30/60FPS content.


----------



## icycrash (Aug 28, 2014)

Will AMDVCE support be added into this at some point?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't been paying close attention to jackun's work, and I'm not sure if that's ready for incorporation yet. I suppose it's up to him to submit a pull request, so you can ask him.


----------



## icycrash (Aug 28, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I haven't been paying close attention to jackun's work, and I'm not sure if that's ready for incorporation yet. I suppose it's up to him to submit a pull request, so you can ask him.


Well I've been watching hes thread and been using his version and it has came very far. I was just kinda looking to see if it is planned to be added in at some point.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, like I said, it's up to jackun to submit the pull request.


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 28, 2014)

I personally would not put the performance in the most important position here, but the resulting quality of a stream with a certain bitrate. (We want to produce quality streams right? that most possible viewers can watch?) And I guess AlderaaN is only talking about Haswell Quicksync, as its quality got a lot better than in previous generations.
From what I have seen from nvenc, it is not good for bitrates below 10-16mbps (my rough guess), and AMD VCE as soon as jackun tried to get some kind of CBR out of it, crapped the bed too. I think that is his main problem, for recording it can potentially already be used, but for streaming the bitrate usage would kill everyones connection.

In the end you will currently, from all tests I have seen, get the best bitrate/quality out of x264, haswell quicksync as mentioned has come quite close, older generation quicksync or nvenc/amdvce mostly need, depending on the situation, more than double the bitrate to look as good. (And then we have the other hardware encoders that need even more bitrate.)
So, in my experience Sapiens is correct. Only if your CPU is limited and you cannot use x264 without problems, quicksync can be used as an alternative. If then, no quicksync is available, nvenc/amdvce could be used, but my suggestion would be a CPU upgrade.


----------



## NotMeAgain (Aug 28, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> I personally would not put the performance in the most important position here, but the resulting quality of a stream with a certain bitrate. (We want to produce quality streams right? that most possible viewers can watch?) And I guess AlderaaN is only talking about Haswell Quicksync, as its quality got a lot better than in previous generations.
> From what I have seen from nvenc, it is not good for bitrates below 10-16mbps (my rough guess), and AMD VCE as soon as jackun tried to get some kind of CBR out of it, crapped the bed too. I think that is his main problem, for recording it can potentially already be used, but for streaming the bitrate usage would kill everyones connection.
> 
> In the end you will currently, from all tests I have seen, get the best bitrate/quality out of x264, haswell quicksync as mentioned has come quite close, older generation quicksync or nvenc/amdvce mostly need, depending on the situation, more than double the bitrate to look as good. (And then we have the other hardware encoders that need even more bitrate.)
> So, in my experience Sapiens is correct. Only if your CPU is limited and you cannot use x264 without problems, quicksync can be used as an alternative. If then, no quicksync is available, nvenc/amdvce could be used, but my suggestion would be a CPU upgrade.



My current setup is 2xOBS instances.

1 for streaming:
x264 medium preset, 2500kbps - 720p@30

1 for local recording of the stream:
nvenc, BD Preset, 25mbps - 1080p@60

You see, I was hoping to use the export to youtube feature on twitch - hence trying to push for the BEST quality possible.
I can now see that the above is currently the only really useable implementation of Nvenc for me.

Overall performance hit is noticeable but not unmanagable.


----------



## Boildown (Aug 28, 2014)

NotMeAgain: Very similar setup to what I do.

As far as hardware H.264 encoders go, the Haswell-edition of Quicksync is in a class of its own.  So don't judge them all by that one good example.  Props to Intel for making it.

The other hardware encoders are still useful in situations where you can crank the bitrate enough.  Like 2 PC streaming over ethernet, or saving to disk.


----------



## R1CH (Aug 28, 2014)

The settings saving bug has been identified and fixed. Are there any other outstanding bugs with the test build?


----------



## NotMeAgain (Aug 29, 2014)

R1CH said:


> The settings saving bug has been identified and fixed. Are there any other outstanding bugs with the test build?



Not sure of the impact or importance of this one, as it's been present since the early builds:

When using DXTory video out function, you cannot stop streaming or recording until you also stop DXTory from capturing.


----------



## Damien Margo (Aug 30, 2014)

Greetings OBS Devs and Forum! Out of curiosity I downloaded 0.63b test 3 64-bit to see if some audio issues I'm having changed. My setup might be unique but I figured I'd pass this along. I'm using a Line 6 Toneport UX2 with the POD Farm 2 software. For whatever reason the old OBS, version 0.625b is able to use my Toneport UX2 as a mic source with POD Farm 2 running, allowing me to run compression, eq, and de-esser. Unfortunately on this build OBS does not seem to get the mic audio from POD Farm. Not sure why! If you have any questions or want me to test anything I'm glad to help.


----------



## AlderaaN (Aug 31, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> And I guess AlderaaN is only talking about Haswell Quicksync, as its quality got a lot better than in previous generations.


Hello.

Yes, that is correct.



Jack0r said:


> In the end you will currently, from all tests I have seen, get the best bitrate/quality out of x264, Haswell QuickSync as mentioned has come quite close, older generation QuickSync or NVENC/AMDVCE mostly need, depending on the situation, more than double the bitrate to look as good


I skipped Sandy/Ivy Bridge before I made the jump to Haswell (was sitting on a Lynnfield Core i5-750 prior to it), so that's a very interesting point.


----------



## Damien Margo (Aug 31, 2014)

Damien Margo said:


> Greetings OBS Devs and Forum! Out of curiosity I downloaded 0.63b test 3 64-bit to see if some audio issues I'm having changed. My setup might be unique but I figured I'd pass this along. I'm using a Line 6 Toneport UX2 with the POD Farm 2 software. For whatever reason the old OBS, version 0.625b is able to use my Toneport UX2 as a mic source with POD Farm 2 running, allowing me to run compression, eq, and de-esser. Unfortunately on this build OBS does not seem to get the mic audio from POD Farm. Not sure why! If you have any questions or want me to test anything I'm glad to help.



I'd also like to add that the DirectShow Audio Source plugin still works in obs-0-63b-test-3. While I cannot use the Toneport UX2 / PodFarm 2 as a mic source, this plugin still allows me to add it as a normal source.


----------



## R1CH (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing was changed regarding audio device enumeration as far as I know. Are you sure this isn't something you have to enable in your audio software to allow certain applications to receive the stream?


----------



## FortuN (Sep 7, 2014)

When is the update going to be released onto main-branch? Any date or is it still undecided?


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2014)

Tonight.


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 8, 2014)

https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/releases/tag/0.63b

Thanks to everyone who reported issues and gave feedback!


----------

